# ISO: Windows XP disk



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm trying to reformat my laptop because there's just too much c#### on there to delete. I tried to reformat it with an old XP disk I found but, it tells me that the disk version is too old and that my laptop is too new. If anyone out there has a Windows XP Installer disk for 2005+ they would let me borrow, let me know. I promise I will return it.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2008)

That's interesting. I have never seen such an error. Can you type out exactly what it says and when you see it?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Giosan (Mar 28, 2008)

Sparky said:


>


You obviously need to format the disk before trying to install it  Or boot the disc and install from the CD, and if it asks you to format, do so.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2008)

Giosan said:


> You obviously need to format the disk before trying to install it  Or boot the disc and install from the CD, and if it asks you to format, do so.


What?


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/how_6026_format-hard-drive.html Do it manually


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 31, 2008)

Sparky said:


>


Oooh, I see. You're trying to do it from Windows. The website posted by asdsdf should be enough info for you... or maybe more than enough. I'll try to make it simpler for you.

Pop the CD/DVD in and boot/reboot the computer. If it says to press any key to boot from CD, do so. If not, it means the computer needs to be configured to boot from CD. You'll have to go into your BIOS setup to do that. You can get there but pressing whatever key your computer asks for right when you turn it on. It's usually DEL, F1, F2, or F10. There are lots of different BIOS layouts so you'll have to figure out where to look. After you get into the Windows setup, it shouldn't been too difficult.

Good luck!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2008)

If I do a reformat without the disk, will it be the same as reformating with the disk? Will it take longer, etc...


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 31, 2008)

Huh? I'm not sure what you asked, but part of the process is in non-graphical mode. It doesn't boot like a regular DOS boot disk.


----------

